# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Please delete my account

## edoviak

Dear administrator team,

Could you please delete my account?

Thank you!

----------


## matthew

We do not delete accounts, but I will disable your account and remove your personal data.

----------

